# Грыжа С6-С7:  личный опыт до операции и после



## geras (9 Июл 2015)

Хочу показать и рассказать свой опыт до операции и после на шейном отделе.


----------



## La murr (9 Июл 2015)

*geras*, Александр, если бы Вы разместили заключения докторов, снимки ДО и ПОСЛЕ операции, это было бы более показательно.


----------



## geras (9 Июл 2015)




----------



## Diamontas (14 Мар 2018)

Ну по прошествии трёх лет как самочувствие?есть усталость в шейном отделе,я тоже делал такую операцию год назад
@geras, 
Как самочувствие после прошествии стольких лет после операции ?


----------

